# Wismec Rx2/3 in black and red



## Moosa86 (30/8/16)

Wondering which vendor has them in all colours because i cant make up my mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Afrivape Wholesalers (30/8/16)

http://www.afrivape.co.za/wismec-reuleaux-rx2-3-mod

Grey and silver is best!


----------



## Moosa86 (31/8/16)

Thanks Afrivape but im stuck between full black, black & red and silver and grey. No limitless plus rdta?


----------



## Moosa86 (2/9/16)

Bump.....title change


----------



## Afrivape Wholesalers (2/9/16)

we have black and red if you still require. Thanks!


----------



## Moosa86 (2/9/16)

@Afrivape Wholesalers its not on your website


----------



## Lim (3/9/16)

Have them coming in the next few days


----------



## Afrivape Wholesalers (7/9/16)

Moosa86 said:


> @Afrivape Wholesalers its not on your website


Please check http://www.afrivape.co.za/wismec-reuleaux-rx2-3-mod


----------

